# Best options books?



## clancyfish (5 July 2006)

Hi,

Could I ask for the forums opinion on what they would consider to be the best basic book for someone wanting to begin to understand options trading?  What would be a follow up book from that?

Thanks
clancyfish


----------



## sails (5 July 2006)

*Re: Best options books*

Hi Clancyfish,

I would suggest Guy Bower's book "_Options : a complete guide for Australian investors and traders_" as a good starting point.

Sheldon Natenburg's "_Option Volatility & Pricing_" IMO would be the next progression in option theory as well as "_Options as a Strategic Investment_" by Lawrence G. McMillan.

Then Charles Cottle's book - it used to be "_Coulda, Woulda, Shoulda_" and was free as an e-book, but he has now put out a new book which includes the CWS material and can be purchased from his website: http://www.riskdoctor.com  This one is not an easy read, but one I found very helpful.

I also found "_The new option secret : volatility : the weapon of the professional trader and the most important indicator in option trading_" by  David L. Caplan and I found it useful when learning about volatility and, if I remember correctly (borrowed it from the library), it had quite a few actual trading illustrations which helped to make more sense of the subject.  Also several well known authors contributed to the book.

Cheers,
Margaret.


----------



## wayneL (5 July 2006)

*Re: Best options books*



			
				sails said:
			
		

> (borrowed it from the library),




That's one of the things I miss about the eastern states, good libraries.

WA libraries are laughable


----------



## sails (7 July 2006)

*Re: Best options books*

Here's a free one - the July issue of Options Trader magazine is available for download
http://www.optionstradermag.com/g43k5.htm


----------



## clancyfish (7 July 2006)

*Re: Best options books*

thanks to all   

clancyfish


----------



## sails (4 January 2007)

*Re: Best options books*

Charles Cottle now has a free 91 page excerpt of his new book "Options Trading: The Hidden Reality" at this link:  http://www.riskillustrated.com/get1/download.php?filename=OTTHRLITE.pdf
Very generous of Charles to make this information so freely available.  
For more information here is his website:  http://www.riskdoctor.com/


----------

